# Milan: Krunic, Duarte, Musacchio e Conti via.



## admin (26 Dicembre 2020)

Come riportato da calciomercato.it, sono quattro i giocatori che potrebbero lasciare il Milan a gennaio: Duarte, Musacchio, Conti e Krunic.

Duarte potrebbe andare via in prestito. O in Brasile o in Italia.

Musacchio al Genoa o restare in Italia.

Conti può finire in prestito al Parma o alla Fiorentina

Krunic può salutare se arriverà un'offerta da 8 mln.

*Secondo Tuttosport su Krunic c’è sempre il Torino.*


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.it, sono quattro i giocatori che potrebbero lasciare il Milan a gennaio: Duarte, Musacchio, Conti e Krunic.
> 
> Duarte potrebbe andare via in prestito. O in Brasile o in Italia.
> 
> ...



Io credo che come siamo messi e per come stanno andando le cose, Krunic non lascerebbe il Milan nemmeno se intervenisse l'esercito. E ho anche molti dubbi che Pioli autorizzerebbe una sua cessione.

Anche Conti la vedo molto difficile. Entrambi casomai prendono in considerazione cessioni a giugno, a gennaio escluderei.

Musacchio e Duarte il discorso e diverso. Sono più probabili.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Io credo che come siamo messi e per come stanno andando le cose, Krunic non lascerebbe il Milan nemmeno se intervenisse l'esercito.



E allora spiace ma bisogna intervenire in altri modi, come con Musacchio e Duarte. Non possiamo essere ostaggio dei giocatori che si attaccano al contratto, su questo concordo in pieno con [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION] che l’ha detto molte volte. Per quanto riguarda Conti stesso discorso. Se poi è Pioli a non volerlo cedere (quando con la sua cessione potremmo prendere un giocatore sicuramente migliore di Krunic che è roba da Benevento o Crotone) il discorso si complica, è vero.


----------



## Albijol (27 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.it, sono quattro i giocatori che potrebbero lasciare il Milan a gennaio: Duarte, Musacchio, Conti e Krunic.
> 
> Duarte potrebbe andare via in prestito. O in Brasile o in Italia.
> 
> ...



Krunic non andrà mai via...gli altri hanno zero valore.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.it, sono quattro i giocatori che potrebbero lasciare il Milan a gennaio: Duarte, Musacchio, Conti e Krunic.
> 
> Duarte potrebbe andare via in prestito. O in Brasile o in Italia.
> 
> ...



Il che equivale a dire che resterà.
Quale pazzo, dopo averlo visto all'opera, può offrire tale cifra?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il che equivale a dire che resterà.
> Quale pazzo, dopo averlo visto all'opera, può offrire tale cifra?



L’importante è che se arriverà un’offerta lui non faccia resistenza, altrimenti trattamento Montolivo, anche se può dispiacere. Non possiamo continuare ad esssre ostaggio dei mediocri.

Che poi 27 milioni (+ 4 milioni NETTI d’ingaggio offertigli) per Piatek lo scorso Gennaio sono stati molto più scandalosi degli ipotetici 8 milioni per Krunic. Anche Rodriguez se ne è andato per 6 milioni, se non ricordo male, il livello è quello più o meno, giocatorini da provinciale. Il fatto che Piatek fosse non tanto meglio di questi (e lo sta dimostrando, coi 7 goal nell’anno solare 2020 di cui due su rigore, 7 goal in cui sono inclusi i 3 goal di questa stagione) e sia stato venduto a 27 milioni, così come il fatto che Suso sia stato venduto a oltre 20 milioni nonostante fosse non solo un mediocre, ma un ex giocatore con la pubalgia, semmai mette ancora più in mostra che miracolo sia stato fatto dalla dirigenza.

Ma vendere Krunic a 8 milioni non lo considererei chissà quale miracolo.


----------



## Solo (27 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.it, sono quattro i giocatori che potrebbero lasciare il Milan a gennaio: Duarte, Musacchio, Conti e Krunic.
> 
> Duarte potrebbe andare via in prestito. O in Brasile o in Italia.
> 
> ...


Krunic è un cesso, ma Pioli lo utilizza comunque.

Evidente quindi che se parte deve arrivare qualcuno per sostituirlo... 

Quindi non partirà.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> L’importante è che se arriverà un’offerta lui non faccia resistenza, altrimenti trattamento Montolivo, anche se può dispiacere. Non possiamo continuare ad esssre ostaggio dei mediocri.
> 
> Che poi 27 milioni (+ 4 milioni NETTI d’ingaggio offertigli) per Piatek lo scorso Gennaio sono stati molto più scandalosi degli ipotetici 8 milioni per Krunic. Anche Rodriguez se ne è andato per 6 milioni, se non ricordo male, il livello è quello più o meno, giocatorini da provinciale. Il fatto che Piatek fosse non tanto meglio di questi (e lo sta dimostrando, coi 7 goal nell’anno solare 2020 di cui due su rigore, 7 goal in cui sono inclusi i 3 goal di questa stagione) e sia stato venduto a 27 milioni, così come il fatto che Suso sia stato venduto a oltre 20 milioni nonostante fosse non solo un mediocre, ma un ex giocatore con la pubalgia, semmai mette ancora più in mostra che miracolo sia stato fatto dalla dirigenza.
> 
> Ma vendere Krunic a 8 milioni non lo considererei chissà quale miracolo.



Per me caro fratello è impresa ardua.
Il campionato francese è pieno di centrocampisti fisici che costano anche meno.
Ma spero vivamente di sbagliarmi..


----------



## admin (27 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.it, sono quattro i giocatori che potrebbero lasciare il Milan a gennaio: Duarte, Musacchio, Conti e Krunic.
> 
> Duarte potrebbe andare via in prestito. O in Brasile o in Italia.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.it, sono quattro i giocatori che potrebbero lasciare il Milan a gennaio: Duarte, Musacchio, Conti e Krunic.
> 
> Duarte potrebbe andare via in prestito. O in Brasile o in Italia.
> 
> ...



diciamo che tra gennaio ed estate questi sono quelli in uscita e potrebbe aggiungersi anche castillejo per me. idealmente parlando.


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E allora spiace ma bisogna intervenire in altri modi, come con Musacchio e Duarte. Non possiamo essere ostaggio dei giocatori che si attaccano al contratto, su questo concordo in pieno con [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION] che l’ha detto molte volte. Per quanto riguarda Conti stesso discorso. Se poi è Pioli a non volerlo cedere (quando con la sua cessione potremmo prendere un giocatore sicuramente migliore di Krunic che è roba da Benevento o Crotone) il discorso si complica, è vero.



Secondo voi la società dovrebbe imputarsi contro Krunic per cacciarlo a gennaio?

Ve lo immaginate che bello impatto avrebbe una cosa simile sulla squadra?

Sono discorsi rimandati a giugno.

Conti è un po' diverso, potrebbe pure chiedere di andare a giocare anche se la vedo difficile. Solo se in effetti Dalot lo avesse scavalcato in modo definitivo nelle gerarchie, allora potrebbe cambiare il discorso.

Non è un discorso di contratto e un discorso logico. Quelli che cambieranno squadra sono quelli che vogliono giocare in vista degli europei, e non è questo il caso oppure quelli che sono proprio fuori dal progetto e non giocano mai, e ancora non è questo il caso.

Quindi semplicemente non se ne andranno a gennaio, Krunic sicuro Conti molto probabile. Ma non credo nemmeno che Pioli e la società intendano neanche cederli.

Musacchio e Duarte sono un discorso a parte. Loro potrebbero pure andarsene, anche se in generale giocatori simili secondo me non vogliono cambiare squadra in piena pandemia, pure loro preferiranno giugno a stagione finita.
Ma dipenderà anche chiaramente dalle offerte concrete che arriveranno per questi due.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non se ne andranno a gennaio. Punto.
> Mettetevi l'anima in pace.
> 
> Tra le altre cose, ma secondo voi la società dovrebbe imputarsi contro Krunic per cacciarlo a gennaio?
> ...



“Sono discorsi rimandati a Giugno”, si, così come il mercato estivo 2020 era stato rimandato, a detta di Maldini, alla finestra invernale, per poi scoprire, ma guarda un po’ ma guarda un po’, che manco adesso si farà mercato se non il solito mercato delle pulci e delle occasioni lasciate da altri e magari un po’ mangiucchiate.

Mi sento un po’ come CJ...


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> “Sono discorsi rimandati a Giugno”, si, così come il mercato estivo 2020 era stato rimandato, a detta di Maldini, alla finestra invernale, per poi scoprire, ma guarda un po’ ma guarda un po’, che manco adesso si farà mercato se non il solito mercato delle pulci e delle occasioni lasciate da altri e magari un po’ mangiucchiate.
> 
> Mi sento un po’ come CJ...



È così. Non vedo cosa ci sia da discutere.

Uno come Krunic non se ne va adesso, è un discorso rimandato a giugno casomai. 

Gli unici sul mercato sono Duarte e Musacchio, ma pure loro se arrivano offerte serie altrimenti non se ne vanno adesso.

Non mi pare un concetto complicato. Non so quante volte abbiamo vissuto situazioni simili.

Poi è chiaro che come per ogni giocatore arrivasse un'offerta che mette d'accordo tutti siamo a posto, ci procede.

Non è che possiamo mandare il clan dei Casalesi a casa di Musacchio a sequestrargli i figli se non se ne vuole andare a giocare al Kasimpasa, per dire.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> È così. Non vedo cosa ci sia da discutere.
> 
> Uno come Krunic non se ne va adesso, è un discorso rimandato a giugno casomai.
> 
> ...



Si sì, io facevo solo notare non è l’unica cosa che è stata rimandata, salvo poi rimandarla ancora, e ancora...

Ma va bene così.


----------



## Lambro (27 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il che equivale a dire che resterà.
> Quale pazzo, dopo averlo visto all'opera, può offrire tale cifra?



Se han venduto Piatek a 35 e Paquetà a 28 c'è speranza per tutto.
E' pur sempre un nazionale bosniaco, in premier ci sarà bene una qualche squadretta che si faccia abbindolare da qualche bella giocata vista su youtube Krunic Skillz and Goalz!! , chissà 
Praticamente un loop del gol a Glasgow con musica techno in sottofondo, ripreso da mille angolazioni per conferire movimentazione e lui che canta l'inno bosniaco in più stadi e da più angolature, utilizzando casomai il face swapping con Milinkovic Savic o Georgie Best


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Secondo voi la società dovrebbe imputarsi contro Krunic per cacciarlo a gennaio?
> 
> Ve lo immaginate che bello impatto avrebbe una cosa simile sulla squadra?
> 
> ...



Però è anche vero che se il quinto centrocampista non entra perchè prima dovrebbe uscire krunic..... buonanotte ai sognatori.
Krunic sta giocando abbastanza, sta giocando da cani ma è parte del progetto e quindi, stanti cosi le cose, ci credo che punta i piedi e vuole rimaere. Chiamalo scemo.
Magari se arrivasse un quinto nel reparto e krunic il campo lo vedesse col binocolo forse due conti se li farebbe.

Giorni fa il ragazzo ha ammesso su milan tv che non gioca a mente libera e che deve ringraziare i compagni che lo sostengono e ne accettano gli errori.
E guarda che per giocare male in questo milan dove chiunque entra fa bene ce ne vuole eh....


Non dobbiamo esagerare con le operazioni da libro cuore perchè certamente krunic fa tenerezza e nella batteria dei centrocampisti non crea problemi per il posto ma quando scende in campo i problemi sono della squadra.

Guarda caso invece musacchio e duarte un pensierino per lasciare il milan lo stanno facendo ma perchè il campo lo hanno visto mai.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Dicembre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Se han venduto Piatek a 35 e Paquetà a 28 c'è speranza per tutto.
> E' pur sempre un nazionale bosniaco, in premier ci sarà bene una qualche squadretta che si faccia abbindolare da qualche bella giocata vista su youtube Krunic Skillz and Goalz!! , chissà
> Praticamente un loop del gol a Glasgow con musica techno in sottofondo, ripreso da mille angolazioni per conferire movimentazione e lui che canta l'inno bosniaco in più stadi e da più angolature.



Sono molto pessimista su krunic, mi spiace.
In un milan dove chiunque entra fa bene lui sta inanellando una prestazione horror dopo l'altra.
Questa è un'aggravante non da poco.
Ogni volta che gioca si svaluta. 
Forse potrebbe volerlo qualche squadra di bassa classifica ma in prestito o per un paio di milioni, non di più.
Del resto Rodriguez quanto lo abbiamo dato via? 
Krunic non vale quanto RR ma molto meno.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Però è anche vero che se il quinto centrocampista non entra perchè prima dovrebbe uscire krunic..... buonanotte ai sognatori.
> Krunic sta giocando abbastanza, sta giocando da cani ma è parte del progetto e quindi, stanti cosi le cose, ci credo che punta i piedi e vuole rimaere. Chiamalo scemo.
> *Magari se arrivasse un quinto nel reparto e krunic il campo lo vedesse col binocolo forse due conti se li farebbe.
> *



Perfetto fratello, come sempre.


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Però è anche vero che se il quinto centrocampista non entra perchè prima dovrebbe uscire krunic..... buonanotte ai sognatori.
> Krunic sta giocando abbastanza, sta giocando da cani ma è parte del progetto e quindi, stanti cosi le cose, ci credo che punta i piedi e vuole rimaere. Chiamalo scemo.
> Magari se arrivasse un quinto nel reparto e krunic il campo lo vedesse col binocolo forse due conti se li farebbe.
> 
> ...



Krunic ha fatto 17 presenze finora, segno che forse Pioli lo considera di più di quanto non faccia il forum.

Ma è chiaro che se vedono un profilo da prendere nel ruolo lo farebbero. 

Io penso di aver capito come ragiona la società ormai. Per intenderci, non cambieranno ad ogni costo come vorrebbero tanti, lo faranno se ci saranno le condizioni.
Come visto con Hauge, se vedono un profilo da prendere subito per varie ragioni lo faranno, a prescindere da tutto, sempre che il costo sia proporzionato al valore del giocatore. Questa mi pare la logica.

Poi si può discutere se abbiano ragione loro o no. Per ora, hanno ragione su tutta la linea.


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sono molto pessimista su krunic, mi spiace.
> In un milan dove chiunque entra fa bene lui sta inanellando una prestazione horror dopo l'altra.
> Questa è un'aggravante non da poco.
> Ogni volta che gioca si svaluta.
> ...



Mi pare un po' esagerato. Con la Lazio ha meritato. 

Poi se non piace è un altro discorso, secondo me è un giocatore mediocre, ma prestazioni horror non è vero.

Da come lo descrivete sembra Jose Mauri davvero.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mi pare un po' esagerato. Con la Lazio ha meritato.
> 
> Poi se non piace è un altro discorso, secondo me è un giocatore mediocre, ma prestazioni horror non è vero.
> 
> Da come lo descrivete sembra Jose Mauri davvero.



A me pare proprio uno capitato per sbaglio su un campo da calcio.
Forse è la nostra dimensione a renderlo tale.
Controlli sbagliati,passaggi sbagliati, posture sbagliate, tempi di intervento sbagliati, palla lunga al piede alla quale rimedia poi facendo fallo.
No ragazzi, non è roba presentabile in serie A.

Le più belle partite le fa quando tocca pochi palloni . Fatti due conti.

E non ti credere che sbagli, oggi come oggi davvero gioca come un mauri.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Dicembre 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Krunic ha fatto 17 presenze finora, segno che forse Pioli lo considera di più di quanto non faccia il forum.
> 
> Ma è chiaro che se vedono un profilo da prendere nel ruolo lo farebbero.
> 
> ...



Beh, che ti devo dire se pensi che krunic possa essere il quarto nel ruolo dietro tonali, kessie e benna la vediamo diversamente.
Per me no.
Mi spiace per il ragazzo, sia chiaro, ma evidentemente non ce la fa.


----------



## kipstar (27 Dicembre 2020)

Di questi a gennaio forse ne esce uno che potrebbe essere duarte in prestito...imho
Mateo va a scadenza....imho
rade resta ....
Anche conti resta....


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Dicembre 2020)

Io quando so che in mezzo al campo giocano kessie+benne vivo di certezze, quando tocca a tonali so che va sostenuto perchè deve inserirsi e devo accettare qualche errore fisiologico.
Sandro però tra gioco normale e qualche errore fisiologico ti regala la giocata sopra la media, quella che ti fa vedere una luce.

Quando tocca a krunic io mi faccio il segno della croce, mi auguro non sbagli troppo e non faccia danni e che la squadra possa vincere NONOSTANTE lui in campo.
Sarò prevenuto? Sarò cattivo? 
E vabbè, amen.
Io lo vivo cosi perchè il giocatore mi trasmette questo.


----------



## numero 3 (27 Dicembre 2020)

Musacchio e Duarte sono da vedere, magari sostituendoli con un unico centrale di esperienza a basso costo, Conti finora mi sembra zero minuti e un motivo ci sarà, probabile purtroppo per lui gli infortuni sono più gravi del previsto.
Su Krunic pur con tutti gli evidenti limiti è al centro del progetto, di fatto è il primo cambio fra i 3 titolari del centrocampo se viene venduto va trovato un sostituto capace di fare panca e entrare in ogni situazione, ovviamente il mondo è pieno di giocatori così ma credo la società voglia preservare la " chimica" di squadra e solo a offerte alte ( 8/10 milioni) lo voglia cedere.


----------



## admin (27 Dicembre 2020)

*Secondo Tuttosport su Krunic c’è sempre il Torino.*


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Dicembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport su Krunic c’è sempre il Torino.*



Dai dai dai dai dai! Sarebbe fantastico. Dai che ci liberiamo di sto cesso otturato.



diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io quando so che in mezzo al campo giocano kessie+benne vivo di certezze, quando tocca a tonali so che va sostenuto perchè deve inserirsi e devo accettare qualche errore fisiologico.
> Sandro però tra gioco normale e qualche errore fisiologico ti regala la giocata sopra la media, quella che ti fa vedere una luce.
> 
> Quando tocca a krunic io mi faccio il segno della croce, mi auguro non sbagli troppo e non faccia danni e che la squadra possa vincere NONOSTANTE lui in campo.
> ...



Non sei né cattivo né prevenuto, Krunic è roba da Crotone e nel Milan non deve trovare spazio nemmeno come quinta riserva, tutto lì. Già se riesce ad andare al Torino è un colpaccio per lui.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Dai dai dai dai dai! Sarebbe fantastico. Dai che ci liberiamo di sto cesso otturato.
> 
> 
> 
> Non sei né cattivo né prevenuto, Krunic è roba da Crotone e nel Milan non deve trovare spazio nemmeno come quinta riserva, tutto lì. Già se riesce ad andare al Torino è un colpaccio per lui.



Accendo un lumino al Gran Maestro.
Anzi il professorone.
Cairo invece santo subito.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Dicembre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Accendo un lumino al Gran Maestro.
> Anzi il professorone.
> Cairo invece santo subito.



Ma ci rendiamo conto che noi ci lamentavamo di aver ceduto Rodriguez, “nazionale svizzero” e bla bla bla, a sei milioni, quando leggendo ciò che scrivono i tifosi del Toro si è fatto odiare pure lì e lo considerano un ex calciatore? La verità è che ci siamo abituati troppo male, abbiamo visto gente vestire la nostra maglia che a San Siro avrebbe dovuto venirci solo da avversaria in qualche squadretta o sugli spalti a vedere la partita. Rodriguez, Krunic, Cutrone (che sembrava che avessimo ceduto il Bonimba del ‘70 o come minimo un Marco Simone, quando invece gli andrà GRASSISSIMA se farà una carriera alla Paloschi) che la Fiorentina non vede l’ora di liberarsene, Piatek, Musacchio, Duarte, Jose Mauri (che alcuni scusavano dando la colpa a Gattuso per il mancato impiego), Borini, Castillejo, ma dai, ma di che parliamo?

Roba del genere al Milan non deve esistere, spiace. E se andiamo indietro al pre-cessione del 2017 si potrebbe fare una lista di bidoni, quelli del Condom, che non finisce più. Basta basta basta.

I gregari al Milan ci sono sempre stati, ma parliamo comunque di gente di un certo livello, tipo Massaro, Evani, Colombo e molti altri, che erano ben lontani dall’essere bidoni o giocatorini da Crotone o da Torino da zona retrocessione (perché parliamoci chiaro, Krunic non giocherebbe titolare in nessuna delle prime 10, e uno così, uno che non sarebbe titolare in nessuna squadra della parte destra della classifica e farebbe fatica ad essere titolare pure in quelle da lotta salvezza, nel Milan semplicemente non deve esistere manco come ultima riserva, fine), e oltre ai gregari lo stesso discorso vale anche per le riserve. Non è mai esistito nessun Grande Milan nella storia in cui gente del calibro di Krunic trovasse spazio in rosa. Vorrà pur dire qualcosa, questo.


----------

